
Show HN: Continuous UI Testing - alexvu
https://anwendo.com/
======
gitgud
This is actually pretty cool, reminds me of recording macros in MS Office,
great for people who don't want to code.

Integration testing a UI directly is extremely fragile though, as a simple CSS
change could break all these tests. As long people don't get carried away,
this looks like a great way to ensure basic functionality of a deployed site.

~~~
alexvu
Thank you for the feedback! (I'm the author)

Good point regarding UI changes - exactly this problem wanted also to solve
and worked hard to make it robust and adjust to UI changes automatically (with
some heuristics and ML).

~~~
gyancse08
I have tried many automated UI testing tools but all of them have exactly same
problems like randomly not able to find buttons, text box, timeout etc.. Could
you please let me know what kind of things you took care in this using ML?

~~~
alexvu
Exactly - I took care of the strategy for element search on the page.

If you send me a link to the web app you couldn't test with other tools - I
can have a look. Feel free to send it through -
[https://anwendo.com/public/contact](https://anwendo.com/public/contact)

